# I Don’t Know Where to Start



## infertile20

_Hi there everyone! My names LeAnn and I am new here! I am pretty much undiagnosed as infertile. It’s been a struggle for almost 3 years now and I don’t know how I feel about it. I have been ignoring it lately but my mind wants to play tricks with my body or my body the mind. Either way I can’t understand why I would not be able to carry a child. I don’t go to the doctors because I have no insurance and I am a poor working woman. My husband and I have been doing the love makings unprotected and I still have not gotten pregnant. He is not the problem because he has a potential child with someone else. I’m not clear on that but I don’t want to think about it and I just wish I never heard about it because all it does is make me want to cry. I have watched my friends and sister and cousins all become pregnant and I deeply deeply am jealous. I play it off like oh I d not want any kids but deep down at least one human I can have is enough I just want to experience being a mother. But like I said I don’t know if I am entirely infertile or not but I’m getting older and I don’t know if I will be able to bare children. Thanks for listening!_


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Are you in the us? Have you tried Medicaid? Is there a walk in clinic near you, even a normal physician can order tests.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------



## SophBabes

hey, welcome to BnB <3 Good luck xx


----------

